# Driving..



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never driving my goats, but I think when people do, they don't use a bit, they use a "halter" instead?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

yes they do. But this harness ive found come with a bit.. i dont think it can be converted.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sure it can. Loose the bridle, buy a halter


----------



## ragazzabella023 (Aug 8, 2009)

i have mini's that i drive besides from riding horses, i have heard and seen goats being driven, but they dont pull alot...and they always drive with a halter on them, goats wont tolerate a bit (but if your brave you can try). you can disconnect the reins from the bridle and place them on the halter, that will work the same.


----------

